# Damn Colibri Firebird lighter!



## protease (Aug 13, 2008)

Just got my Firebird lighter today. After 3 lighting, it is dead. I am not sure if it is due to less butane. After recharging with Ronson Multi-fill Butane Fuel. It is still dead. Just spark but not ignite!

What I need to do?!


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

did you bleed it out before filling it? Might want to try another brand of butane. Or, you can get a Blazer, that is what I did after the so-called fancy lighters all stopped working for me.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Here you go -

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21959

- you'll never go back. One of the best accessory investments I ever made. :tu


----------



## protease (Aug 13, 2008)

mtb996 said:


> did you bleed it out before filling it? Might want to try another brand of butane. Or, you can get a Blazer, that is what I did after the so-called fancy lighters all stopped working for me.


I did not bleed it out before filling it. Not sure if it does matter.



SHOE said:


> Here you go -
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21959
> 
> - you'll never go back. One of the best accessory investments I ever made. :tu


Looks nice and where you bought it. Looks like price raised and + shipping. Not sure if local store sell it.

Any people want to group buy?!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Check out my experience: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165712

Colibri's suck.

Edit: Here is what I use and it works great: http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=M-XKWFL390T-CI&cat=13


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

protease said:


> Just got my Firebird lighter today. After 3 lighting, it is dead. I am not sure if it is due to less butane. After recharging with Ronson Multi-fill Butane Fuel. It is still dead. Just spark but not ignite!
> 
> What I need to do?!


Same experience here. Tokk mine back to BevMo. Bought ronson. Still going strong near a year.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Bleed it completely, it does matter and use a higher grade fuel such as Vector or Lava.


----------

